# Lancaster County



## ArbGuy

I thought I'd open a thread for Lancaster. If there is one already sorry for the repeat. 
Anyway, if you want to post comments pictures or condition updates for county feel free. I'm super excited for this season!!


----------



## ArbGuy

Found a handful of long necks this evening. Most had dried up caps. Not sure if we need more rain? Plenty of Ramps out there though.


----------



## chase2634

4th trip out yesterday to a new spot on SGL. Nice spots with creek bed and forested areas, lots of skunk cabbage, ramps, may apples but again not 1 morel. 4th trip getting skunked. Surprised to say the least but nothing in Eastern Lancaster county so far for me. Probably put in 10 hours so far this year with no morels. Bad start compared to last year but staying hopeful.


----------



## wade

Howdy Everyone. .Wade here..
Our spots are Near Lake Monroe. .Bloomington Indiana. We have found about 400 so far We have been invited to Hunt Lancaster county
up colebrook way we will be there 28th-29th
here's a picture of some of our finds


----------



## zimboydevon

I was in northern Lancaster co yesterday morning in a spot that looked very promising but didn't find any... it's raining steady now, im thinking tomorrow should be good?! I'd love to tag along with someone that knows what they are doing whether it be at one of my spots or a new spot..


----------



## chase2634

Going to try to find an hour or two to head out to a new promising area today. Don't have my hopes up too much though as so far all 4 trips have netted zero morels. I'll take a few pheasant backs at this point. Morel season 2017 for this guy has been poor and frustrating. Hoping this rain helps. Good luck if you go. I'm in NE Lancaster as well.


----------



## chase2634

chase2634 said:


> Going to try to find an hour or two to head out to a new promising area today. Don't have my hopes up too much though as so far all 4 trips have netted zero morels. I'll take a few pheasant backs at this point. Morel season 2017 for this guy has been poor and frustrating. Hoping this rain helps. Good luck if you go. I'm in NE Lancaster as well.


Well I got out for a few hours but only found 7. Better than nothing but slow.


----------



## zimboydevon

I would just like to see one single morel!! Another hour today with nothing


----------



## wade

zimboydevon said:


> I would just like to see one single morel!! Another hour today with nothing


Hi. Zimboydevon. .. Wade here. ...
Keep Hunting Man...You will find Something!....
We are coming out to Lancaster and intend to Hunt Game lands Friday and Saturday. .
we found 400 so far here in Monroe county Indiana


----------



## wade

We intend on Hunting northern Lancaster county this Friday 28th - Sunday. ..and Would like to Here Some Reports from Anyone in Lancaster county Pennsylvania or Would Also like to Here from Anyone from surrounding county's and States..
Here are some More Pictures from Out Monroe county Indiana 2017 Hunting


----------



## chase2634

Good luck! Been hunting SGL's with zero luck to date.


----------



## wade

chase2634 said:


> Good luck! Been hunting SGL's with zero luck to date.


Hi. Chase2634 ....Wade here. ....
Good to hear from you....
Well we Really don't know anyone nor anywhere else to go...so we'll except some luck...And give it our best efforts. ..
Can you share any additional thoughts about SGL .


----------



## chase2634

Been finding the few I have on State Forest areas. I did find one today on an SGL in Lancaster that's 2 minutes from my home while I was on lunch break but it's been really scattered with no flushes yet this year. I've tried apple trees, creek bottoms, hard woods etc and the vast majority were found under one young elm on state forest land. Odd year for me so far. The time is right just gotta find those elms I guess. Last year I found them under poplars, Ash, oak, apple and walnut. Not this year. Good luck if you go and let us know how you make out.


----------



## ArbGuy

Went out Sunday evening and ran into a decent patch of blacks. 16 all within in 6x6 area. Thats the biggest stand I've ever come across here in Lancaster Co. Usually I find 5 or 6 then have to move on. Im still dreaming of those LARGE stands I see pictures of. All in all Im happy with what Im finding this year.


----------



## wade

ArbGuy said:


> Went out Sunday evening and ran into a decent patch of blacks. 16 all within in 6x6 area. Thats the biggest stand I've ever come across here in Lancaster Co. Usually I find 5 or 6 then have to move on. Im still dreaming of those LARGE stands I see pictures of. All in all Im happy with what Im finding this year.


Cool..Howdy ArbGuy. .. Wade here. ..
Finding Black would be so AWESOME !!!
99% of the Blacks in My Regular spots were Ruined when they logged it in 1970. 
We intend to hunt SGL in Lancaster county this Friday and Saturday. .
Do you think we'll still be hit'n the Black In Full Popping Then?


----------



## ArbGuy

wade said:


> Cool..Howdy ArbGuy. .. Wade here. ..
> Finding Black would be so AWESOME !!!
> 99% of the Blacks in My Regular spots were Ruined when they logged it in 1970.
> We intend to hunt SGL in Lancaster county this Friday and Saturday. .
> Do you think we'll still be hit'n the Black In Full Popping Then?


I think you'll have a pretty good chance they'll still be up. The ones I found were probably 10 days old. Had good luck under big old Poplar trees.


----------



## wade

ArbGuy said:


> I think you'll have a pretty good chance they'll still be up. The ones I found were probably 10 days old. Had good luck under big old Poplar trees.


Alright Thanks For the Report. .ArbGuy 
We will Hunt a couple of our spots this evening before the Sun gets to setting. 
Then Tomorrow Morning We'll Be on the Road headed for Lancaster county.


----------



## wade

Hi ArbGuy... Wade Here...
if you are able, please put some kinda cool picture on your profile. ..like a picture of yourself ..or Bigfoot..or a big morel...
And it should help attract more people to check out this thread! !d
And then gain more cool members and friendships


----------



## wade

Howdy Yall. .. Wade here. .
I was wondering if Marijuana is legal in Pennsylvania? If yes I was thinking bout maybe trying me some of that while I'm out there.
well either way Here I come..
we are on Hwy 70 Rollin straight at ya


----------



## wade

Hello hello hello! 
Who's Find'n Morels
Show Us What You Got! !!!


----------



## fungifriend

wade said:


> Cool..Howdy ArbGuy. .. Wade here. ..
> Finding Black would be so AWESOME !!!
> 99% of the Blacks in My Regular spots were Ruined when they logged it in 1970.
> We intend to hunt SGL in Lancaster county this Friday and Saturday. .
> Do you think we'll still be hit'n the Black In Full Popping Then?


Be careful on Sat. It's opening day for spring gobbler season here in PA.


----------



## wade

fungifriend said:


> Be careful on Sat. It's opening day for spring gobbler season here in PA.


Yes...thank you @fungifriend. Your Right....
I need to be calmed down just a bit and Be Thinking Safety! ..
so do you know what weapons. Are allowed for the hunt tomorrow?


----------



## chase2634

Got out for a few hours with minimal finds again. Again scattered, no flushes. Odd season.


----------



## chase2634

Got out with my boys and got into some nice ones!


----------



## wade

Hello...
has anyone found another Morel yet?


----------



## chase2634

wade said:


> Hello...
> has anyone found another Morel yet?


Got out for 2 hours yesterday afternoon in a light rain at the Nolde Forest. Went to a spot that has produced well under tulip poplars. The entire area was tore up from deer. I found 1 morel just laying on top of the tussled leaves. Only found 5 total in that area and I'm convinced what I found was newer and just missed by the dear. Also saw bear scat in the same area. I don't have proof but my hunch is that the deer are eating the morels. This area is a no hunting zone and it is overpopulated with deer. Sucks because last year in the same spot at about the same time we found over 60 nice ones. Damn deer! Another reason I hunt them too


----------



## wade

chase2634 said:


> Got out for 2 hours yesterday afternoon in a light rain at the Nolde Forest. Went to a spot that has produced well under tulip poplars. The entire area was tore up from deer. I found 1 morel just laying on top of the tussled leaves. Only found 5 total in that area and I'm convinced what I found was newer and just missed by the dear. Also saw bear scat in the same area. I don't have proof but my hunch is that the deer are eating the morels. This area is a no hunting zone and it is overpopulated with deer. Sucks because last year in the same spot at about the same time we found over 60 nice ones. Damn deer! Another reason I hunt them too


Ok @chase2634 ...Thank You For the Cool Reporting..
We where Lancaster county just yesterday. .but didn't have time to get in the woods. 
Can you suggest 
What other cool finds might we look for on SGL through the summer


----------

